# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  νεα διαγνωση-διπολικη διαταραχη

## ferro

μολις γυρισα απο εναν πολυ αξιολογο ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου διεγνωσε δ.δ. καταθλιπτικου τυπου.εκτος απο μια ντουζινα φαρμακα που περνω τωρα θα περνω και λαμικταλ.
περναω βαρια καταθλιψη.θα περασει αραγε?

----------


## interappted

εννοειται
θα πας στο αλλο ακρο
ενημερωσου για την ασθενεια σου

----------


## ferro

ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι οσο περνω το αντιψυχωτικο μου(ζυπρεξα) δεν εχω φοβο να παω στο αλλο ακρο.

----------


## Winston_man

Τωρα ειδα το ποστ σου Ferro. Χαιρομαι που βρισκεις το νεο σου γιατρο πολυ αξιολογο. Καμια φορα πρεπει να πετυχεις το σωστο γιατρο για να κανει τη σωστη διαγνωση και με τα καταλληλα φαρμακα (και οχι μονο) να σε βοηθησει. Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι αν ακολουθησεις τις οδηγιες του ολα θα πανε κατευχη. Btw Το περνω και γω το Zyprexa...

----------


## ferro

παιδια δεν αντεχω αλλο.εχω φτασει στα ορια μου.δεν αντεχω σας λεω.οι γονεις μου με βριζουν που παρατησα τη σχολη.παω και τους εκλυπαρω να με στηριξουν και εκεινοι με βριζουν.μου λενε οτι θελω να ειμαι αρρωστη.κανω εμετους καθε μερα.ειμαι σε αθλια κατασταση και δεν με καταλαβαινουν.χρειαζομαι ενα στηριγμα επιγοντως.αργοπεθενω μερα με τη μερα...βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω.
υγ.ο καυγας μας εγινε χειροτερος οταν τους ειπα οτι μπορει να βρω δουλεια ως ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες.δεν το δεχτηκαν με τιποτα.εξοργιστηκαν.η αδερφη μου εχει ψυχωση και εμενα παντα με θεωρουσαν το δυνατο παιδι.το παιδι που δεν εχει δικαιωμα ουτε στην αρρωστια....ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο.θελω να γινω καλα και δεν με βοηθουν καθολου.

----------


## justme

Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) κανένας δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει τους γονείς σου και ότι αυτοί σημαίνουν για σένα.
Κανείς και ότι και αν πεί δεν θα ακουστεί στα αυτιά σου σαν να το είπε η οικογένειά σου. (δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς).
Βέβαια ίσως να πλησιάσει σε αυτό ένας μοναδικός άνθρωπος που θα τον επιλέξεις για τον άνθρωπό σου.
Κάπου εκεί (κοντά σε αυτό που μπορεί να σου προσφέρει η οικογένειά σου) είναι και αυτό που μπορούν να σου δώσουν οι φίλοι σου......... Κάπου εκεί (και ίσως λίγο πιο μακριά ακόμα) είναι και αυτό που μπορείς να πάρεις από τους συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό το φόρουμ. 
Από όπου μπορείς να βρείς βοήθεια λοιπόν θέλω να πώ ακούμπα εκεί. Εστω και αν είναι για λιγότερο από όσο θα ήθελες ή θα μπορούσες να έχεις.

Από την άλλη αν δε βρίσκεις βοήθεια από εκεί που θα σου ήταν ότι πιο εύκολο να την δεχτείς αλλά αντίθετα βρίσκεις το ακριβώς αντίθετο (και αφού συνιδητοποιήσεις ότι όσο εύκολο είναι να σε βοηθήσουν και μάλιστα πολύ άλλο τόσο εύκολο είναι να σε πληγώσουν και μάλιστα πολύ) μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να \"βουλώσεις\" λίγο τα αυτιά σου ώστε να μη περνάει τόσο μέσα σου ότι σε πληγώνει. Αν θέλεις ακόμα πιο σωστό θα ήταν να σου πώ να μείνεις στην πρόθεσή τους και όχι στο αποτέλεσμα των πράξεών τους. Είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα και εγώ ότι αυτό που προσπαθούν να κάνουν είναι να σε βοηθήσουν. Μείνε σε αυτό. Στην πρόθεσή τους. Μην αναλώνεσαι στο πως θα ήθελες να ήταν η κατάσταση μεταξύ σας. 
Το αν με τον δικό τους τρόπο (ο οποίος για αυτούς είναι ο σωστός αλλά για σένα και ίσως και αντικειμενικά είναι λάθος) σε βοηθούν ουσιαστικά, δεν είναι στο χέρι σου.


.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..............
Ναι, όλα θα πάνε καλά,,,,,, αλλά η Αθηνά θέλει και λίγο βοήθεια από το χέρι μας.
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..............

----------


## keep_walking

Ferro οταν λες παρατησες τη σχολη εννοεις πηρες διαγραφη ή απλως δεν μπορεις να παρακολουθησεις αυτη τη χρονικη περιοδο?
Μην κανεις βεβιασμενες κινησεις επειδη εισαι στα κατω σου τωρα...οσο το να βρεις δουλεια σαν ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες μη το νομιζεις ευκολο...εγω προσωπικα δεν βρηκα τιποτα σαν ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες και εχω τελειωσει και ενα σωρο πραγματα συμπεριλαμβανομενου σχολης.
Ανησυχουν για το μελλον σου γιατι ξερουν οτι παρολη την αρωστια σου θα πρεπει να παλεψεις σε αυτη τη ζωη...κανεις δεν σου χαριζεται.
Σιγουρα θες βοηθεια απο ειδικο ωστε να μπορεσεις να αντεπεξελθεις αλλα μην το βαλεις κατω...και μη φοβασαι τον αγωνα που εχεις να δωσεις...εχει και τα ωραια του.

----------


## Dalia

ferro θα συμφωνήσω με τον justme.Προσπάθησε να κλείνεις τα αυτιά σου σ\'αυτά που σου λένε οι γονείς σου και σε κάνουν χειρότερα.Δεν είναι εύκολο,το ξέρω.Ειδικά όταν τους χρειάζεσαι.Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να αλλάξουν οι απόψεις τους.Εκείνοι νομίζουν ότι αν σου φωνάζουν και σου μιλάνε έτσι θα σε ταρακουνήσουν και θα κάνεις το \"σωστό\".
Εχω περάσει τέτοιες καταστάσεις με τους γονείς μου πάρα πολλές φορές.Να νιώθω ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο,να θέλω να πεθάνω κι εκείνοι να συνεχίζουν να προσπαθούν να μου επιβάλλουν τις απόψεις τους και να με κατηγορούν.Αλλά πλέον δεν έχω την απαίτηση να με καταλαβαίνουν απόλυτα.Ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει.Και έχω βαρεθεί να προσπαθώ να τους εξηγώ τα πάντα που μου συμβαίνουν.Καταλαβαίνουν μέχρι ένα σημείο.Από κει και πέρα προσπαθώ να μην τους αφήνω να με στεναχωρούν περισσότερο όταν τους έρχεται να μου κάνουν κριτική.

----------


## Dalia

Σου έστειλα και u2u ferro μου.Κοίταξέ το αν θέλεις.
φιλιά!

----------


## keep_walking

Δηλαδη ποιο ειναι κατα τη γνωμη σου το \"σωστο\" Dalia να παρατησεις τη σχολη επειδη σου ετυχε η ασθενεια...και να το μετανοιωνεις ισως για το υπολοιπο της ζωης σου?Να κλεινεις τα αυτια σου?
Δεν νομιζω...το οτι αισθανεσαι ασχημα οφειλεται στην ασθενεια σου και οχι για το τι λεει ο καθε ενας κατα κυριο λογο χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος γιατι δεν ξερω τους γονεις σου.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου εμπιστευσου καποιον ειδικο...μην κλεισεις καμμια πορτα προς το παρον...και με ποιο καθαρο μυαλο σκεψου αργοτερα το τι θες να κανεις.

----------


## keep_walking

Σορρυ για το \"επιθετικο\" ποστ αλλα νομιζω οτι απανταω πρακτικα για το τι πρεπει να γινει και οχι συναισθηματικα σαν συμπαρασταση απλως.

----------


## Dalia

Εννοώ αυτό που πιστεύουν οι γονείς ότι είναι το σωστό για το παιδί τους.Εχουν συνήθως κάτι στο μυαλό τους και θέλουν οπωσδήποτε το παιδί να κάνει αυτό που λένε.Νομίζω ότι ο καθένας ξέρει καλύτερα ο ίδιος τι είναι καλύτερο γι\'αυτόν.Αφού νιώθει ότι δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει πρέπει να σεβαστούν την απόφασή της και να τη στηρίξουν.Και άλλωστε δεν το κάνει από τεμπελιά αλλά γιατί δεν νιώθει καλά,γιατί υποφέρει.Αξίζει η σχολή όσο η ψυχική της υγεία?Και αν θυμάμαι καλά από κάποιο άλλο ποστ της,δεν της αρέσει κι όλας ιδιαίτερα η σχολή της (sorry αν κάνω λάθος σ\'αυτό).

----------


## Dalia

Ασε που με το ζόρι και με την πίεση δεν γίνεται τίποτα.Συνήθως φέρνει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## keep_walking

Υποφερει τωρα...αλλα στο μελλον?Τωρα χτιζεται το μελλον...ας μην κλεισει καμια πορτα...μην κανει κατι οριστικο που δεν θα μπορει να το παρει πισω...και εγω τελειωσα την σχολη μου σε 10 χρονια με αυτο που μου ετυχε...και εχω μια καποια α ποιοτικη δουλεια τωρα αλλιως θα ειχα...

----------


## keep_walking

Και κατι ακομα...συμβουλη...επειδη θα ψηφιστει μαλλον το καινουργιο νομοσχεδιο που θετει ορια στην φοιτηση...αν θες να διακοψεις για ενα διαστημα παρε...αναστολη φοιτησης ή οπως λεγεται αυτο δεν ξερω.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν στοιχιζει τιποτα...δεν κλεινεις καμια πορτα...και κανεις στο μελλον οτι γουσταρεις

----------


## ferro

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας.με συγκινειτε!
ο στοχος μου ειναι να γινω καλα και να βρω μια δουλεια.κιπακο μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για οσα μου πες αλλα την σχολη την εχω ξεγραμμενη μεσα μου και αυτο δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το οτι ειμαι χαλια τωρα.την συχαινομαι.σας ευχαριστω και παλι.να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) κανένας δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει τους γονείς σου και ότι αυτοί σημαίνουν για σένα.
> Κανείς και ότι και αν πεί δεν θα ακουστεί στα αυτιά σου σαν να το είπε η οικογένειά σου. (δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς).
> Βέβαια ίσως να πλησιάσει σε αυτό ένας μοναδικός άνθρωπος που θα τον επιλέξεις για τον άνθρωπό σου.
> Κάπου εκεί (κοντά σε αυτό που μπορεί να σου προσφέρει η οικογένειά σου) είναι και αυτό που μπορούν να σου δώσουν οι φίλοι σου......... Κάπου εκεί (και ίσως λίγο πιο μακριά ακόμα) είναι και αυτό που μπορείς να πάρεις από τους συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό το φόρουμ. 
> Από όπου μπορείς να βρείς βοήθεια λοιπόν θέλω να πώ ακούμπα εκεί. Εστω και αν είναι για λιγότερο από όσο θα ήθελες ή θα μπορούσες να έχεις.
> 
> Από την άλλη αν δε βρίσκεις βοήθεια από εκεί που θα σου ήταν ότι πιο εύκολο να την δεχτείς αλλά αντίθετα βρίσκεις το ακριβώς αντίθετο (και αφού συνιδητοποιήσεις ότι όσο εύκολο είναι να σε βοηθήσουν και μάλιστα πολύ άλλο τόσο εύκολο είναι να σε πληγώσουν και μάλιστα πολύ) μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να \"βουλώσεις\" λίγο τα αυτιά σου ώστε να μη περνάει τόσο μέσα σου ότι σε πληγώνει. Αν θέλεις ακόμα πιο σωστό θα ήταν να σου πώ να μείνεις στην πρόθεσή τους και όχι στο αποτέλεσμα των πράξεών τους. Είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα και εγώ ότι αυτό που προσπαθούν να κάνουν είναι να σε βοηθήσουν. Μείνε σε αυτό. Στην πρόθεσή τους. Μην αναλώνεσαι στο πως θα ήθελες να ήταν η κατάσταση μεταξύ σας. 
> Το αν με τον δικό τους τρόπο (ο οποίος για αυτούς είναι ο σωστός αλλά για σένα και ίσως και αντικειμενικά είναι λάθος) σε βοηθούν ουσιαστικά, δεν είναι στο χέρι σου.
> ...



ηταν πολυ βοηθιτικο το μηνυμα σου.θα προσπαθησω να κρατησω οπως λες την προθεση τους.ειναι δυσκολο ομως οταν καθημερινα μου κανουν αυτο τον πολεμο νευρων...
οσο για το \"συν αθηνα και χειρα κινει\" εχεις απολυτο δικιο απλα το χερι μου ειναι πολυ αδυναμο στην παρουσα φαση.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ.να εισαι καλα :Smile:

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> ο στοχος μου ειναι να γινω καλα 
> *Ωραία, σε αυτό να επικεντρωθείς*
> 
> και να βρω μια δουλεια.
> *έχεις πολλά \"και\" να βάλεις όταν γίνεις καλά και μετά. Μη το ξεχνάς.....*
> 
> κιπακο μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για οσα μου πες αλλα την σχολη την εχω ξεγραμμενη μεσα μου και αυτο δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το οτι ειμαι χαλια τωρα.την συχαινομαι.
> *Δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθείς στο μέλλον σου με ότι σχετικό με τη σχολή σου. (αν και τελειόνοντας κανείς από μία σχολή ανακαλύπτει πολλά περισσότερα που μπορεί να κάνει τα οποία δεν τα ξέρει). Όπως επίσης δε χρειάζεται και να ξεγράψεις την προσπάθεια που έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα για αυτή το σχολή. Εξάλου στην Ελλάδα είμαστε. Ενα χαρτί όσο και αν είναι ένα χαρτί έχει κάποια ισχύ. ΄
> ...


Η χρήση των bold είναι μόνο για να ξεχωρίζουν οι σκέψεις μου από το αρχικό σου κείμενο.

Καλή δύναμη!!!!

----------


## ferro

δεν ξερω παιδια,πάντως και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι δεν έχω διάβασμα έχω ηρεμήσει απίστευτα.από βδομάδα ψάχνω για δουλειά.
και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους μέσα από την ψυχή μου για τον χρόνο σας και το ενδιαφέρον σας :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Γυρισα από Θεσσ/κη χτες βραδυ με το πτυχιο μου και κατι αλλα πιστοποιητικα. Τωρα που εφτασα Αθηνα αισθανομαι καλύτερα. Η μανα μου μου είπε: Κοιτα τωρα πηρες το πτυχιο σου, δεν ειχαμε δικιο που σε πιέζαμε να πας στη σχολή? Ναι της απάντησα. Εχω ξαναπει οτι πλήρωσα τεράστιο εσωτερικο κόστος για να πάρω αυτο το πτυχιο αλλα τελικα οι κοποι μου δεν πήγαν χαμένοι το πήρα. Το εχω εδω δίπλα μου αυτη τη στιγμη. 6,39 - καλως. Γιαυτο πολεμησα τοσα χρονια και τα καταφερα τελικά. Φερρο ΤΩΡΑ ναι αισθανεσαι καλυτερα που τα παρατησες αλλα εγγυασαι οτι θα εισαι έτσι σε π.χ 2 χρονια? Η θα το μετανοιωσεις τοτε πικρά? Εσυ εχεις πει οτι παλαιοτερα τα ειχες ξαναπαρατησει και δούλευες αλλα τελικά ξαναγυρισες στη σχολή. Γιατι? Εισαι βέβαιη οτι δεν θα αισθανθεις την αναγκη να επιστρεψεις ξανα? οτι στο μελλον δεν θα αισθανεσαι αποτυχημενη που τα παράτησες και άλλοι τα καταφεραν? Οχι οτι ισχυει αυτο αλλα προσπαθω να προλαβω σκεψεις που ισως κανεις στο μελλον. Σορρυ που στα λέω τοσο ωμα αλλα θεωρω οτι οι γονεις σου καλα κανουν και σου φωναζουν. Καμια φορα οι άλλοι ξερουν καλύτερα τι ειναι το σωστο για μας το οποιο δεν το βλέπουμε εμεις λογω της καταστασης μας. Παρε εμενα για παραδειγμα. Αν τα παραταγα στο Α εξαμηνο τι θα εκανα σημερα? Θα ημουν ξεκρεμαστος χωρις τιποτα με ενα χαρτι λυκειου ολο και ολο και τι προοπτικες θα ειχα? Γιατι θες να τα παρατησεις? Τι αισθανεσαι δηλαδη? Λογω των πανικών? Λογω του άγχους? Τι νιωθεις και θες να τα παρατησεις? Μιλησες με το γιατρο σου για το θεμα της σχολής? Τη σου είπε?

----------


## ferro

winston απλά δεν αντέχω άλλο να διαβάζω.δεν μπορώ άλλο.πως να στο εξηγήσω?το ξερω οτι το λες απο ενδιαφερον και σε ευχαριστω ειλικρινα για αυτο αλλα σε παρακαλω μην επιμενεις.
δεν προκειται να αλλαξω γνωμη.με τον γιατρο δεν προλαβαμε να πουμε πολλα επι του θεματος γιατι αναλωθηκαμε στο ιστορικο ολων αυτων των ετων που υποφερω απο καταθλιψη,αγχος,διπολισμο ή οπως στο διαολο λεγεται αυτο που εχω...την δευτερα που θα παω παλι θα συζητησουμε για τα σχεδια μου για το μελλον μου.

----------


## Winston_man

οκ οπως θες απλα να ξερεις οτι σε πιεζω απο ενδιαφερον και ας ειμαστε αγνωστοι ουσιαστικα. Ξερεις υπάρχει μια παροιμοια που λέει \"οποιος θελει το καλο μου με κανει και κλαίω\" και τουλάχιστον στη δικη μου περίπτωση δουλεψε. Χαιρομαι που τη Δευτερα θα ξαναπας. Ευχομαι οτι το καλύτερο.

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
και σε σένα ευχομαι ότι καλύτερο. :Smile:

----------


## ferro

μετα την αποφαση μου να αφησω τη σχολη,η μητερα μου εχει πεσει σε βαρια καταθλιψη.ψαχνουμε να της βρουμε γιατρο.εν τω μεταξυ σημερα ηπια 2 λιτρα μπιρα και ειμαι σκατα τωρα.γενικα ολα σκατα πανε....ειμαι δυστυχισμενη και απελπισμενη.

----------


## imagine

καλησπέρα σε όλους, και ειδικά σε σένα αγαπητή ferro

είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ ενώ διαβάζω το φόρουμ σας αρκετό καιρό τώρα. Ένιωσα την ανάγκη να γράψω διότι το χω ζήσει και γω μέχρις ενός σημείου το πρόβλημα της φερρο. Η σχολή τρομερά απαιτητική και γω με κρίσεις πανικού, κάτάθλιιψη και αγοραφοβία να χτυπάει κόκκινο να ανεβαίνω ένα γολγοθά προς το πτυχίο. Σημειωτέον, και μένα το αντικείμενο με απωθούσε τρομερά, είχα σκεφτεί χίλιες φορές να διακόψω, ζήλευα τις δακτυλογράφους,τις τηλεφωνήτριες. τισ καθαρίστριες και γενικά όσες δούλευαν σε δουλειές που δεν απαιτούσαν ιδιαίτερα αντικειμενικά προσόντα.
Το πήρα το πτυχίο τελικά (νομίζω για την ίδια ή παρόμοια ειδικότητα μιλάμε, φερρο). Με βοήθησε πολύ να βρω δουλειά με καλή αμοιβή σε παράπλευρους με την ειδικότητά μου τομείς (πχ διδασκαλία ή δουλειά σε ιδιωτική επιχείρηση που σχετίζεται με το αντικείμενό μου).

Ακου τον κηπ, φερρο. Μην κλείσεις την πόρτα πίσω σου. Μπορεί να μην ασχοληθείς με αυτό καθ αυτό το αντικείμενο των σπουδών σου, αλλά πιθανό να σε βοηθήσει στο μέλλον να βρείς μια \"παράπλευρη\" καλή δουλειά.

Προς το παρόν η γνώμη μου είναι να βρείς μια δουλειά και να σκεφτείς μετά το πτυχίο σου. Και να το πάρεις για σένα και όχι για να γιατρέψεις την κατάθλιψη της μάνας σου. Γι αυτήν δε φταίς εσύ, φταίει η ίδια που προβάλλει πάνω σου τις δικές της επιθυμίες και σε πνίγει.

Φιλικά και ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο

----------


## Winston_man

Φερρο οσες φορες εχω μεθυσει (παλαιοτερα οταν επινα) οταν ξεμεθυσα το μετανοιωνα πικρα και τα προβληματα ηταν παλι εκει. Μονο προσωρινα αισθανομουν καλυτερα μετα ημουν χαλια.

----------


## ferro

λοιπον σας εχω νεα!
την πεμπτη ξεκινάω δουλεια.
ειναι βεβαια δουλεια του ποδαριου,με χαμηλες αποδοχες αλλα τουλαχιστον θα φυγω απο τους 4 τοιχους του δωματιου μου και θα παιρνω και ενα μικρο χαρτζιλικι.
ευχηθειτε μου good luck :Wink:

----------


## justme

Μπράβο,
Με το καλό,
Και να είσαι τυχερή να έχεις και καλό αφεντικό

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## Dalia

Αντε μπράβο ferro μου!
Καλή αρχή!!!

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γλυκιά μου!

----------


## Winston_man

Μπραβο φερρο πολυ χαιρομαι. Αντε με το καλο. Ευχομαι αυτη η νεα σου αρχη να εχει καθε επιτυχια.  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

να σαι καλα winston μου!

----------


## ferro

τελικα λογω του οτι η δουλεια που βρηκα ηταν της πλακας(φυλλαδια),συζητησα με τους δικους μου και δεχτηκαν να με στηριξουν οικονομικα για οσο διαστημα δεν ειμαι καλα...και να ψαξω τοτε κατι καλυτερο.(οταν συνελθω)

----------


## Dalia

Δεν θα σε βοηθούσε αυτή η δουλειά όμως και στο να έχεις κάτι να κάνεις,να έχεις κάποιον λόγο να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι?Εκτός από το οικονομικό δηλαδή.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Δεν θα σε βοηθούσε αυτή η δουλειά όμως και στο να έχεις κάτι να κάνεις,να έχεις κάποιον λόγο να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι?Εκτός από το οικονομικό δηλαδή.


Για να μη πω ακριβώς το ίδιο απλά παραθέτω ακριβώς τα λόγια της dalia

----------


## ferro

δικιο εχετε αλλα τελικα....δεν αισθανομαι ακομη ετοιμη για δουλεια...

----------


## ferro

σας παραθετω ενα κειμενακι μου

ελπιδες ματωμενες
στοιβαγμενες στο συρταρι του χθες
σφαλισμενες γερα με λουκετο
ψαχνεις να βρεις το κλειδι,μα το κλειδι δεν βρισκεται
ποιος αραγε στ\'αρπαξε?ποιος αραγε?
κλαις με πονο βαθυ καθως καταλαβαινεις
πως το κλειδι το χεις εσυ κρυμμενο...
τοσο βαθεια κρυμμενο που δεν μπορεις να τ\'ο βρεις
κι ουτε εχεις πια κουραγιο να το ψαξεις...

----------


## messed_up

Συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας. Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας. Βρισκόμαστε οικογενειακώς σε μια κατάσταση απόλυτης παράνοιας βιώνοντας μία διπλή ασθένεια του πατέρα μου. Οι ειδικοί του έχουν διαγνώσει διπολική νεύρωση κι αυτή τη στιγμή διατρέχει τη φάση της μανίας. Πέρα απ\' αυτό (και δεν ξέρω εντέλει κατά πόσο είναι και το χειρότερο) πρόσφατα του διέγνωσαν και καρκίνο. Επείγει, όπως καταλαβαίνετε, να ξεκινήσει τις θεραπείες του αλλά μπροστά μας βλέπουμε ένα τεράστιο βουνό. Οι ειδικοί μας συνέστησαν να μην του πούμε χύμα τι ακριβώς έχει, να μη χρησιμοποιήσουμε δηλ. τη λέξη \"καρκίνος\" αλλά να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε τον τρόπο να τον πείσουμε να κάνει και τις δύο θεραπείες, ψυχιατρική και χημειο, παράλληλα. Εδώ και ενάμισι μήνα, παρατήσαμε τις δουλειές μας από την επαρχία και κατεβήκαμε Αθήνα, μπαινοβγαίνοντας σε νοσοκομεία, ψάχνοντας γιατρούς, κλπ. Του έχουμε πει επακριβώς τα χαρακτηριστικά της νόσου του, τους κινδύνους, τις συνέπειες, σε σημείο που κι ένα παιδάκι 10 χρονών θα καταλάβαινε ότι πάσχει από καρκίνο αλλά εκείνος δεν θέλει να το συνειδητοποιήσει. Το χειρότερο της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι κάνει το ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ να συνεχίζει, παρά τις υποδείξεις των ψυχιάτρων, την αγωγή που έπαιρνε όταν ακόμη βρισκόταν στη φάση της κατάθλιψης, ήτοι Ladose. Ο ψυχίατρος, διαγιγνώσκοντας την ακραία κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται, του συνέστησε 75ml την ημέρα Seroquel όμως εκείνος όχι μόνο ΄δεν το παίρνει αλλά συνεχίζει πεισματικά το Ladose, φοβούμενος, κατά την κρίση του, να μη ξαναπέσει σε κατάθλιψη. Επ\' ουδενί, δεν έχει συναίσθηση της ψυχιατρικής φάσης στην οπόια βρίσκεται, βλέπει εχθρικά εμένα και τη μάνα μου, καθώς θεωρεί ότι στεκόμαστε \"εμπόδιο στην ευτυχία του\", χωρίς φυσικά να συνειδητοποιεί ότι αυτή η ευτυχία είναι απόρροια του Ladose. Δεν έχουμε καμία απολύτως ισχύ πάνω του, δεν τολμάμε έτσι όπως είναι να του φέρουμε αντίρρηση για τίποτα, έχουμε αναγκαστεί να βαδίζουμε στα βήματά του, στην απόλυτη παράνοια δηλαδή. Αγοράζει ανεξέλεγκτα, σε σημείο που δεν ξέρουμε αν σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε σπίτι να μείνουμε και φαϊ να φάμε, επείγει να ξεκινήσει θεραπεί για τον καρκίνο αλλά εκείνος βρίσκεται στον κόσμο του, σε άλλη διάσταση... Όλοι έχουν αρχίσει να μας μιλάνε για εισαγγελική εντολή αλλά εμείς, γνωρίζοντας τον άνθρωπό μας, αρνούμαστε να το κάνουμε γιατί αυτό θα έχει πλέον ολέθριες συνέπειες που δεν θέλω να τις εκθέσω εδώ.
Η μητέρα μου κι εγώ βρισκόμαστε σε απερίγραπτη φάση. Η μητέρα μου έχει αρχίσει τα Seropram και τις τελευταίες μέρες Lexotanil, εγώ που πάντα ήμουν κατά των ψυχοφαρμάκων παίρνω κάθε μέρα σχεδόν Lexotanil γιατί νιώθω ότι παθαίνω αμοκ. Έχω αρχίσει να νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει κοινός θνητός που να μπορεί να δώσει λύση. Έχετε εσείς να προτείνετε κάτι;

----------


## ferro

εχω πιει μπιρες!πολλες μπιρες!!!το ξερω πως αυτο δεν ειναι λυση στα προβληματα μου,μα τουλαχιστον ειναι μια φυγη...και εχω τοσο μα τοσο αναγκη μια φυγη!να ξεφυγω απο την γκρινια των δικων μου,να ξεφυγω απο τα προβληματα μου,ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ!!!

ΥΓ.ΤΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΣΑΣ??? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Dalia

Αχ ferro μου πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.Κι εγώ θα\'θελα να ξεφύγω από τον εαυτό μου,τα προβλήματά μου.Το πρωί δεν ήθελα πάλι να ξυπνήσω,ήθελα να κοιμάμαι για να μην καταλαβαίνω.

Το ποιηματάκι σου ωραίο είναι. :Smile:  Ακριβώς όπως τα γράφεις είναι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΛΥΠΗΘΟΥΝ;

----------


## Winston_man

Manthes, *ΕΛΕΟΣ* οποιος πίνει δηλαδη πινει για να τον λυπηθούν?? Πως σου ρθε αυτο? Ελεος δηλαδη...

και γω επινα οταν ημουν φοιτητης Θεσσ/κη και πολύ και μια φορα με πήγαν στο νοσοκομειο ημιλιπόθυμο από τσικουδιά. Δεν έπινα για να με λυπηθούν ηπια γιατι ηθελα να ΞΕΦΥΓΩ από τα προβλήματα μου που με έπνιγαν. Φυσικα και ΔΕΝ ξεφυγα με το ποτο... οταν συνερχόμουν από το μεθυσι τα έβλεπα ολα χειροτερα, μονο οταν εκανα κεφαλι αισθανομουν καλα μετα ημουν χαλια οταν συνηδητοποιούσα τη πραγματικοτητα. Ενας λόγος που εχω κοψει μαχαιρι το ποτο ειναι αυτος. (ο άλλος ειναι οτι παιρνω φαρμακα)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ Ή ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ; ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ. ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

----------


## susperia

γεια σου ρε manthes μαγκα που ξερεις να γραφεις ενω οι αλλοι δεν ξερουν να διαβαζουν!! ειναι αποριας αξιον γιατι ολοι πια παρεξηγουν τα γραφομενα σου! σιγουρα ολοι δεν ξερουν να διαβαζουν κι εσυ ξερεις να γραφεις!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ. ΞΕΜΕΘΥΣΕΣ Ή ΑΚΟΜΑ; ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΟ ( :Wink:  ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ; ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΤΙ;

ΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΛΥΠΗΘΟΥΝ;;;;;;;;;;;

ΤΟ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ Ή ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ; ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ. ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ



και επειδη το κανες εσυ σημαινει το κανουν ολοι? κρινεις εξιδιων δηλαδη? και ξερω τι έγραψες. Εκανες μια ερώτηση που ειναι σαφες σε ολους τι ΥΠΟΝΟΟΥΣΕ...

----------


## susperia

γεια σου ρε manthes και παλι! το ξερω οτι ειμαι αστερι! ειδες; με ενα ερωτηματικο (ή μαλλον πολλα ερωτηματικα) λυθηκαν οι αποριες μας! σε ειχαμε παρεξηγησει βρε αδερφε! τελικα ολες οι αποριες σου ειναι καλοπροαιρετες! κατσε να μαντεψω την επομενη ερωτηση σου! θα ειναι: \'\'οταν πινεις πολυ και μεθας βγαινεις εξω στους δρομους και τρεχεις χωρις ρουχα και την πεφτεις σε ολους?\'\'.
φυσικα ολοι θα σε ρωτησουμε \'\'μα τι λες βρε manthes, πως σου ηρθε αυτο?\'\', κι εσυ θα πεις \'\'μα καλα μαθετε να διαβαζετε! μια ερωτηση εκανα! το ερωτηματικο δεν το βλεπετε?\'\'.
γεια σου ρε manthes με τις διασκεδαστικες απαντησεις σου!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΝΝΟΟΥΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ. ΕΛΕΟΣ. ΗΤΑΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ. ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> κατσε να μαντεψω την επομενη ερωτηση σου! θα ειναι: \'\'οταν πινεις πολυ και μεθας βγαινεις εξω στους δρομους και τρεχεις χωρις ρουχα και την πεφτεις σε ολους?\'\'.
> φυσικα ολοι θα σε ρωτησουμε \'\'μα τι λες βρε manthes, πως σου ηρθε αυτο?\'\', κι εσυ θα πεις \'\'μα καλα μαθετε να διαβαζετε! μια ερωτηση εκανα! το ερωτηματικο δεν το βλεπετε?\'\'.


Χαχαχα!Καλό..με έκανες και γέλασα! :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΦΕΡΑΤΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ. ΤΙ ΕΠΑΘΑ. ΜΗ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΕ. ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ

----------


## imagine

> _Originally posted by messed_up_
> Συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας. Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας. Βρισκόμαστε οικογενειακώς σε μια κατάσταση απόλυτης παράνοιας βιώνοντας μία διπλή ασθένεια του πατέρα μου. Οι ειδικοί του έχουν διαγνώσει διπολική νεύρωση κι αυτή τη στιγμή διατρέχει τη φάση της μανίας. Πέρα απ\' αυτό (και δεν ξέρω εντέλει κατά πόσο είναι και το χειρότερο) πρόσφατα του διέγνωσαν και καρκίνο. Επείγει, όπως καταλαβαίνετε, να ξεκινήσει τις θεραπείες του αλλά μπροστά μας βλέπουμε ένα τεράστιο βουνό. Οι ειδικοί μας συνέστησαν να μην του πούμε χύμα τι ακριβώς έχει, να μη χρησιμοποιήσουμε δηλ. τη λέξη \"καρκίνος\" αλλά να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε τον τρόπο να τον πείσουμε να κάνει και τις δύο θεραπείες, ψυχιατρική και χημειο, παράλληλα. Εδώ και ενάμισι μήνα, παρατήσαμε τις δουλειές μας από την επαρχία και κατεβήκαμε Αθήνα, μπαινοβγαίνοντας σε νοσοκομεία, ψάχνοντας γιατρούς, κλπ. Του έχουμε πει επακριβώς τα χαρακτηριστικά της νόσου του, τους κινδύνους, τις συνέπειες, σε σημείο που κι ένα παιδάκι 10 χρονών θα καταλάβαινε ότι πάσχει από καρκίνο αλλά εκείνος δεν θέλει να το συνειδητοποιήσει. Το χειρότερο της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι κάνει το ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ να συνεχίζει, παρά τις υποδείξεις των ψυχιάτρων, την αγωγή που έπαιρνε όταν ακόμη βρισκόταν στη φάση της κατάθλιψης, ήτοι Ladose. Ο ψυχίατρος, διαγιγνώσκοντας την ακραία κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται, του συνέστησε 75ml την ημέρα Seroquel όμως εκείνος όχι μόνο ΄δεν το παίρνει αλλά συνεχίζει πεισματικά το Ladose, φοβούμενος, κατά την κρίση του, να μη ξαναπέσει σε κατάθλιψη. Επ\' ουδενί, δεν έχει συναίσθηση της ψυχιατρικής φάσης στην οπόια βρίσκεται, βλέπει εχθρικά εμένα και τη μάνα μου, καθώς θεωρεί ότι στεκόμαστε \"εμπόδιο στην ευτυχία του\", χωρίς φυσικά να συνειδητοποιεί ότι αυτή η ευτυχία είναι απόρροια του Ladose. Δεν έχουμε καμία απολύτως ισχύ πάνω του, δεν τολμάμε έτσι όπως είναι να του φέρουμε αντίρρηση για τίποτα, έχουμε αναγκαστεί να βαδίζουμε στα βήματά του, στην απόλυτη παράνοια δηλαδή. Αγοράζει ανεξέλεγκτα, σε σημείο που δεν ξέρουμε αν σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε σπίτι να μείνουμε και φαϊ να φάμε, επείγει να ξεκινήσει θεραπεί για τον καρκίνο αλλά εκείνος βρίσκεται στον κόσμο του, σε άλλη διάσταση... Όλοι έχουν αρχίσει να μας μιλάνε για εισαγγελική εντολή αλλά εμείς, γνωρίζοντας τον άνθρωπό μας, αρνούμαστε να το κάνουμε γιατί αυτό θα έχει πλέον ολέθριες συνέπειες που δεν θέλω να τις εκθέσω εδώ.
> Η μητέρα μου κι εγώ βρισκόμαστε σε απερίγραπτη φάση. Η μητέρα μου έχει αρχίσει τα Seropram και τις τελευταίες μέρες Lexotanil, εγώ που πάντα ήμουν κατά των ψυχοφαρμάκων παίρνω κάθε μέρα σχεδόν Lexotanil γιατί νιώθω ότι παθαίνω αμοκ. Έχω αρχίσει να νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει κοινός θνητός που να μπορεί να δώσει λύση. Έχετε εσείς να προτείνετε κάτι;


Νομίζω πως πρέπει να τον βοηθήστε, θέλει , δε θέλει, Και για τον εαυτό του, δηλ. να κάνει θεραπεία για τον καρκίνο, αλλά και για σας, πριν ξοδεψει τα πάντα λόγω μανίας.
Ο ψυχίατρος του, του έχει μιλήσει στα ίσια? Αν ναι, νομίζω πως ίσως είναι ώρα να βάλετε και τον παθολόγο/ογκολόγο να του μιλήσει για την κατάστασή του.όχι τελείως χύμα \"έχεις καρκίνο\" αλλά \"αν δεν κάνεις θεραπεία, μπορεί να πεθάνεις\". Εγώ αυτό είπα σε δικό μου άτομο και μόνο έτσι δέχτηκε να εισαχθεί στο νοσοκομείο.
Κουράγιο. Αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, πες μου

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> ... να βάλετε τον παθολόγο/ογκολόγο να του μιλήσει για την κατάστασή του.όχι τελείως χύμα \"έχεις καρκίνο\" αλλά \"*αν δεν κάνεις θεραπεία, μπορεί να πεθάνεις*\"


Κι εγώ νομίζω πως αυτό είναι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει ... 
Το να μιλήσει \"κοφτά\" και \"απόλυτα\" ο παθολόγος αρχικά και ίσως όχι ο ογκολόγος για να μην πανικοβληθεί και τον \'πάρει από κάτω\'.

----------


## Winston_man

ferro εχεις καιρο να γράψεις εδω. Ολα καλα? κανα νεο?

----------


## ferro

ψιλοσκατα ειμαι winston μου,αλλα θα περασει!θα το παλεψω με νυχια και με δοντια να περασει!!!
σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.
εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## Winston_man

Να τα λεμε καλά, ευχαριστω.  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σημερα ηταν μια εφιαλτικη μερα για μενα.πηγα με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια στο δρομοκαιτιο γιατι ενοιωθα φριχτα.δεν με κρατησαν γιατι δεν ειχαν κλινες,ομως μου τροποποισαν την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη.
παιδια περναω πολυ δυσκολες ωρες....

----------


## Dalia

:Frown:  
ferro μου,συνέβη κάτι και έγινες τόσο χάλια?

----------


## ferro

ζω σε ενα νοσογονο περιβαλλον.
η αδερφη μου ειναι ψυχωσικη,η μητερα μου καταθλιπτικη και μου την λεει συνεχεια(μου βαζει τυψεις) και η υγεια του πατερα μου δεν ειναι καθολου καλη.που να στηριχτω περα απο τα φαρμακα και τα νοσοκομεια?

----------


## Dalia

ferro μου δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να φύγεις από αυτό το περιβάλλον αφού σε κάνει χειρότερα?Να μείνεις μόνη σου?

----------


## ferro

οχι γιατι δεν εχω εισοδημα,περα απο το χαρτζιλικι.

----------


## Winston_man

Ferro, τι γινεται? Εισαι καλύτερα σήμερα? Κανε κουραγιο, ολοι εχουμε σκαμπανεβάσματα. Ειχες πει παλαιοτερα οτι δεν εισαι σε θεση να δουλέψεις. Πολυ φοβαμαι πως αν θες να φυγεις από αυτο το περιβάλλον η δουλειά ειναι μονοδρομος. Αρχισες να ψαχνεις για καμια δουλειά?

----------


## ferro

έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό,απλά περιμένω να ορθοποδήσω λιγάκι,γιατί αν παω χαλια ψυχολογικά στη δουλειά και τα παρατησω απο την πρωτη μερα θα ειναι μια ακομα ήττα για μενα και μετα θα γινω ακομη πιο χαλια....

----------


## ferro

γραφω και παλι γιατι δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα.η καταθλιψη με πνιγει εδω και δυο μηνες.οσο σκεφτομαι πως πλησιαζει η μερα του πασχα και θα ερθουν εδω καποιοι συγγενεις που δεν ξερουν πολλα για το προβλημα μου και γω θα ειμαι χαλια πεφτω χειροτερα.
παιρνω φαρμακα,ερχεται και η γιατρος στο σπιτι,μιλαω στο τηλ με καποιες αγαπημενες φιλες μου,παρολα αυτα ειμαι χαλια.
εχω πεσει πολυ βρε παιδια.παρααα πολυ....

----------


## Dalia

Λυπάμαι πολύ ferro μου που δεν είσαι καλά.  :Frown: 
Κι εγώ είμαι πολύ πεσμένη αυτό το καιρό.Θα το παλέψουμε όμως,όπως μπορούμε.

----------


## justme

Σιδερένια ,
Θέλω να ξέρεις πως όσο κάτω και αν είσαι ΤΩΡΑ αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είσαι έτσι ΑΥΡΙΟ.
Μπορεί το αύριο να μην είναι κυριολεκτικό αλλά τι είναι 5-10 μέρες ακόμα για μία Σιδερένια.......
Όσο για τις γιορτές και τους συγγενείς κλπ για σκέψου ότι με όλους αυτούς γύρω γύρω μπορεί και να ξεχαστείς ή μπορεί και να μη προλαβαίνεις να είσαι χάλια γιατί θα είσαι παραζαλισμένη. (αυτό το έγραψα ώς κάπως αστείο αλλα αν δε σου φανεί αστείο μη νομίζεις ότι είναι και από τα καλίτερα που έχεις διαβάσει......)
Ασε που ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Ενας συγγενής σου μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει όσο κανένας άλλος. Ποτέ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι έχει περάσει ο κάθε ένας και το ποιός μπορεί ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ να σε καταλάβει και (αν γίνεται ή όσο γίνεται) να σε ξαλαφρώσει

----------


## arktos

φερρό, εύχομαι γρήγορα να επανέλθεις.

----------


## ferro

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.
περνάω χοντρό λούκι.
δυο φορές πήγα στα επίγοντα γιατί είχα αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις.
δεν με κράτησαν μέσα γιατί δέχονταν μόνο εισαγγελικά περιστατικά.προχθες πάλι ήμουν στο τσακ να κάνω μια βόλτα προς το δρομοκαιτειο που εφημερευε αλλα η μανα μου με κρατησε στο τσακ να μην παω γιατι πιστευει οτι εκει μεσα θα ειναι χειροτερα.
το κακό είναι οτι ενω εγω ειμαι σε αυτη την κατασταση,το περιβαλλον στο σπιτι ειναι χαλια.μονο ο πατερας μου με καταλαβαινει αλλα και κεινος με ολα τα προβληματα-τα οικογενειακα και τα δικα μου-εχει φτασει στα ορια του....
και οι φιλες μου δεν με καταλαβαινουν.εγω δλδ να ειμαι σε φαση να θελω να φουνταρω και εκεινες μου λενε \"βρες δουλεια\".με την κατασταση μου και τα φαρμακα που παιρνω,αν βρω δουλεια θα τα παρατησω σε μια μερα,για να μην πω καλυτερα σε μία ώρα....

----------


## Dalia

Εντάξει,σου το λένε οι φίλες σου στην προσπάθειά τους να σε βοηθήσουν.Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε την απαίτηση να μας καταλαβαίνουν ακριβώς οι άλλοι.Σημασία έχει ότι είναι δίπλα σου και προσπαθούν να σε στηρίξουν.Δεν είναι λίγο αυτό.

----------


## ferro

δικιο εχεις νταλια μου.καμια φορα γινομαι αχαριστη.ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που εχω φιλες.το μονο κακο ειναι οτι τις βλεπω ψιλοσπανια λογω του οτι εγω απο τη μια ειμαι πολυ δυσκινητη στις διαδρομες(για να παω σπιτι τους) και εκεινες εχουν πολλες υποχρεωσεις.(μενουν και τρομερα μακρυα μου...)ευγνωμονω τον εφευρετη του τηλεφωνου πάντως!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.
> περνάω χοντρό λούκι.
> δυο φορές πήγα στα επίγοντα γιατί είχα αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις.
> δεν με κράτησαν μέσα γιατί δέχονταν μόνο εισαγγελικά περιστατικά.προχθες πάλι ήμουν στο τσακ να κάνω μια βόλτα προς το δρομοκαιτειο που εφημερευε αλλα η μανα μου με κρατησε στο τσακ να μην παω γιατι πιστευει οτι εκει μεσα θα ειναι χειροτερα.
> το κακό είναι οτι ενω εγω ειμαι σε αυτη την κατασταση,το περιβαλλον στο σπιτι ειναι χαλια.μονο ο πατερας μου με καταλαβαινει αλλα και κεινος με ολα τα προβληματα-τα οικογενειακα και τα δικα μου-εχει φτασει στα ορια του....
> και οι φιλες μου δεν με καταλαβαινουν.εγω δλδ να ειμαι σε φαση να θελω να φουνταρω και εκεινες μου λενε \"βρες δουλεια\".με την κατασταση μου και τα φαρμακα που παιρνω,αν βρω δουλεια θα τα παρατησω σε μια μερα,για να μην πω καλυτερα σε μία ώρα....





ferro, στο ψυχιατρείο που είπες, ούτε για πλάκα.τι φάρμακα παίρνεις?αν θυμάμαι καλά έπινες αλκοόλ.συνεχίζεις?σε ρωτάω, όχι για σου τη πω.αλλά για να καταλάβω.γερά.

----------


## ferro

arktos μου, το αλκοολ αποφασισα να το κοψω γιατι την τελευταια φορα που ηπια εγινα χαλια ψυχολογικα.μου λειπει βεβαια παρα πολυ αλλα τι να κανουμε.οι γονεις μου,με εχουν απειλισει οτι αν δεν κοψω το αλκοολ θα σταματησουν να μου δινουν χρηματα.ισως μονο για αυτο δεν πινω...
τα φαρμακα που παιρνω ειναι zyprexa,remeron,zoloft kai lexotanil.

----------


## arktos

καλά έκανες και έκοψες το αλκοόλ.αν και σου μιλάει μία που ποτέ δεν το έπραξε.πίστεψε με, ξέρω πως είναι να πηγαίνεις στο δρομοκαίτειο για βοήθεια όταν σε πιάνουν τα αυτοκαταστροφικά σου.εγώ όταν είχα πάει τους έλεγα : κρατήστε με μέσα, θα κάνω κακό στον ευατό μου και μου απαντήσαν πως υπάρχει ένα κρεβάτι μόνο στα βαριά περιστατικά, στους παπούδες.λούης έγινα, με το ταβόρ στο στόμα.θα την βρεις την άκρη, φερρό.πάντα ανοιχτή για κουβέντα και σε ότι βοήθεια θελήσεις.αν θέλεις, στείλε υ2υ, να πούμε περισσότερα. :Smile:

----------


## Dalia

Μπράβο που μπόρεσες και το έκοψες το αλκόολ.Ακόμα και αν ο λόγος είναι οτι σε απείλησαν οι γονείς σου,πάλι το όφελος δικό σου είναι.
Και συμφωνώ με την αρκτο,μην καταφύγεις στο ψυχιατρείο.Προσπάθησε να τα καταφέρεις με τη βοήθεια της γιατρού σου,των δικών σου και των φαρμάκων.Μέσα μπορεί να γίνεις χειρότερα.

----------


## arktos

ντάλια, στο ψυχιατρείο κρίνουν αν είσαι για εγκλεισμό.δεν είναι κακό να απευθύνεσαι στους ειδικούς.ούτε να τους φοβάσαι.

----------


## Dalia

Ναι φυσικά δεν είναι κακό.Αλλά αφού ήδη την παρακολουθεί κάποια γιατρός πιστεύω ότι αν χρειαζόταν να μπει σε κάποιο νοσοκομείο θα της το έλεγε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πάντως καλό είναι όσο μπορούμε να μη συνδυάζουμε το νοσοκομείο με τη σωτηρία μας. 
Άσχετο, αλλά εγώ με το άσθμα, πήγαινα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι...υποτίθεται με κρίση. 
Αφού μου μετρούσαν το οξυγόνο και το έβρισκαν μια χαρά τους έπρηζα για να μου κάνουν μάσκα, μόνο για να μου φύγει απ το μυαλό.
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τις ψυχώσεις, αλλά εγώ άρχισα να μιλάω με τον εαυτό μου και αποφάσισα ότι θα ξαναπάω, μόνο αφού φτάσω σε αδιέξοδο. 
Τώρα είναι πάνω από τέσσερις μήνες που δεν χρειάστηκε.

----------


## arktos

δεν ξέρω το γιατρό της.τα γραπτά της φερρό βλέπω και απαντώ.ξέρεις δεν είναι όλοι οι γιατροί σωστοί επιστήμονες.

----------


## Dalia

Εμένα με αγχώνουν πολύ τα νοσοκομεία.Δεν θα το άντεχα δηλαδή να είμαι σε κρίση και να τρέξω σε νοσοκομείο.Μόνο που το φαντάζομαι με πιάνει άγχος.Δεν φοβάμαι τους γιατρούς αλλά το περιβάλλον γενικότερα.

----------


## Dalia

Ναι οκ,έχεις δίκιο αρκτο.Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η φερρο έχει πέσει σε σωστή γιατρό.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> .πάντα ανοιχτή για κουβέντα και σε ότι βοήθεια θελήσεις.αν θέλεις, στείλε υ2υ, να πούμε περισσότερα.


σε ευχαριστω πολυ καλη μου.και μονο που διαβασα αυτο το μηνυμα σου ανεβηκα λιγακι. :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Ναι οκ,έχεις δίκιο αρκτο.Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η φερρο έχει πέσει σε σωστή γιατρό.


δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη αλλα χθες με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ η γιατρος μου.μου τα εχωσε κανονικα.μου ειπε πως ενα κομματι μου θελει να παραμεινει αρρωστο και οτι εχω βολευτει στην αρρωστια για να με προσεχουν οι γονεις μου περισσοτερο απο την αδερφη μου που πασχει απο ψυχωση...πληγωθηκα και δεν ξερω αν πληγωθηκα επειδη μου τα ειπε ή επειδη ειναι η αληθεια.... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Dalia

Κοίτα,κι εμένα μου τα έχει πει αυτά ο γιατρός μου.Οτι έχω βολευτεί σ\'αυτή την κατάσταση γιατί αρνούμαι να αντιμετωπίσω λέει άλλες καταστάσεις της ζωής μου και μου είναι πιο εύκολο να κάθομαι και να κλαίγομαι και να ασχολούμαι με το τι έχω παρά να ασχοληθώ με πιο σοβαρά θέματα στη ζωή μου.Και ίσως να έχει και δίκιο.Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως και να το παραδεχτούμε ότι είναι έτσι οτι μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε έτσι εύκολα.Πάντως αυτοί μας τα λένε για να μας ταρακουνήσουν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συγνώμη που θα πω τη γνώμη μου σε κάτι που δεν με αφορά, (γιατί δεν αντμετωπίζω κάτι ανάλογο) αλλά μήπως την αγαπη και την προσοχή των δικών μας ανθρώπων μπορούμε να την κερδίσουμε με διαφορετικούς τρόπους?

----------


## ferro

γεια σας και χρονια πολλα!!!
ειμαι αισθητα καλυτερα αλλα με εχει πιασει φοβια μην ξαναπεσω....

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη αλλα χθες με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ η γιατρος μου.μου τα εχωσε κανονικα.μου ειπε πως ενα κομματι μου θελει να παραμεινει αρρωστο και οτι εχω βολευτει στην αρρωστια για να με προσεχουν οι γονεις μου περισσοτερο απο την αδερφη μου που πασχει απο ψυχωση...πληγωθηκα και δεν ξερω αν πληγωθηκα επειδη μου τα ειπε ή επειδη ειναι η αληθεια....


Ε τότε να πεις στο άλλο κομάτι σου , εκείνο που δεν θέλει να είναι άρρωστο, να πάρει τηλέφωνο το κομάτι που (όπως λέει η γιατρός σου) θέλει να είναι άρρωστο και να τα πούνε ένα χεράκι να φτάσουνε σε κανά συμπέρασμα να μη σε παιδεύουνε μια έτσι μιά αλλιώς.
Α ναι και να πεις και από εμένα σε εκείνο το κομμάτι που η γιατρός σου λέει ότι θέλει να είναι άρρωστο ότι τον μόσχο τον σιτευτό τον έχουν οι γονείς για τον άσωτο υιό αλλά την αγάπη τους την έχουν και για τους δύο

----------


## ferro

:Smile:

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

ferro μου πως εισαι?χριστος ανεστη σε ολους!!σε επειγοντα σε νοσοκομειο εχω παει 2-3 φορες επειδη ειχα κριση πανικου και μετα ξαλαφρωνα!!αλλα δεν γινεται καθε φορα που θα με πιασει να πηγαινω σε νοσοκομεια!!οσον αφορα αυτο που ειπε ο γιατρος σου χαχαχα τι μου θυμιζεις!!ποσες φορες μου τα εχουν χωσει οτι θελω να ειμαι αρρωστη για να τραβηξω την προσοχη των αλλων??και ξερεις τι?εχουν δικιο!!για μενα,ετσι?

----------


## ferro

αρχισα να ψαχνω για δουλεια.
επειδη ομως δεν ειμαι ετοιμη για δουλεια γραφειου,ψαχνω για φυλλαδια.
εχω ξαναμοιρασει πολλες φορες και ειναι η μονη δουλεια που δεν με αγχωνει.
σημερα υπερνικησα τους φοβους μου και πηγα σε μια αγγελια.
ελπιζω να με παρουν.μου ειπαν θα με παρουν τηλ.
αν δεν με παρουν δεν θα το βαλω κατω θα ψαξω αλλου.
οταν πατησω στα ποδαρια μου πιο καλα θα ψαξω για δουλεια γραφειου.
αλλα σε αυτη τη φαση τα φυλλαδια ειναι το μονο που δεν μου δημιουργει πανικο.

ζουζουνιτσα μου καλα τα λες.μπορει και να χουν δίκιο :Wink: 
χρονια πολλα και σε σένα!!!

----------


## Manos88

ferro θα σου πω κάτι επειδή βλέπω ότι ασχολήσε με τους γονείς σου αρκετά. Τα παιδιά είναι δανεικά για 18 χρόνια. Μετά λήγει το συμβόλαιο ή τουλάχιστον πρέπει να λήγει. Στο λέω αυτό γιατί εγώ όταν πρωτοέφυγα για σπουδές ήμουν τόσο μελαγχολικός για κάτι που ουσιαστικά είχε χαθεί. Δηλαδή η ιδέα της οικογένειας - με την παραδοσιακή έννοια - δεν υπήρχε για μένα και δεν θα πρεπε να υπάρχει. Πρέπει να φτιάξεις την δική σου \"οικογένεια\". Αρχίζεις με φίλους πας σε σχέση και μετά σε δημιουργείς πλέον την δική σου οικογένεια. Προς θεού δεν εννοώ ότι παρατάς τους γονείς σου απλά ξεχωρίζεις ΖΩΕΣ - δεν πορεύεστε σαν \"οικογένεια\" πια.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Ναι οκ,έχεις δίκιο αρκτο.Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η φερρο έχει πέσει σε σωστή γιατρό.
> 
> 
> δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη αλλα χθες με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ η γιατρος μου.μου τα εχωσε κανονικα.μου ειπε πως ενα κομματι μου θελει να παραμεινει αρρωστο και οτι εχω βολευτει στην αρρωστια για να με προσεχουν οι γονεις μου περισσοτερο απο την αδερφη μου που πασχει απο ψυχωση...πληγωθηκα και δεν ξερω αν πληγωθηκα επειδη μου τα ειπε ή επειδη ειναι η αληθεια....



φερρό, δεν βολευόμαστε με την πάθηση μας, αλλά κουραζόμαστε από αυτήν.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Εμένα με αγχώνουν πολύ τα νοσοκομεία.Δεν θα το άντεχα δηλαδή να είμαι σε κρίση και να τρέξω σε νοσοκομείο.Μόνο που το φαντάζομαι με πιάνει άγχος.Δεν φοβάμαι τους γιατρούς αλλά το περιβάλλον γενικότερα.



η διάγνωση μου έγινε σε ιδιωτική κλινική όπου με πήγανε με τη βία.πήγα να κάψω τον αδερφό μου με τσιγάρο, έδωσα γροθιά στην αδερφή μου, έσπασα το τζάμι ενός τραπεζιού και με χώσανε στο αυτοκίνητο κι εγώ ούρλιαζα.αν δεν έμπαινα εκεί, μπορεί να μην ζούσα τώρα.δεν πήγαινα στη δουλειά μου, δεν έτρωγα, δεν κοιμόμουνα, έπινα αλκοόλ όλη μέρα, είχα παραισθήσεις, έκανα σεξ χωρίς προφυλάξεις.τι λες δεν έπρεπε να με βάλουν σε ψυχιατρείο?

----------


## Dalia

arkto εννοούσα για τις κρίσεις πανικού που μας πιάνουν και επειδή φοβόμαστε ότι είναι κάτι παθολογικό π.χ καρδιά κλπ πηγαίνουμε στα νοσοκομεία άρων άρων.Αυτό είπα ότι με αγχώνει και δεν θα άντεχα να το κάνω.Για μένα το λέω.Ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσει τις κρίσεις του.
Για το ψυχιατρείο δεν ξέρω.Αν ήταν τόσο άσχημη η κατάσταση φυσικά και έκανες καλά που πήγες.

----------


## Dalia

ferro ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να σου πάνε όλα καλά με τη δουλειά.

----------


## ferro

να σαι καλά ντάλια μου.
θα σας ενημερώσω όταν έχω νέα.
εσύ πως είσαι κορίτσι μου?
λιγάκι καλύτερα?

----------


## Dalia

Έτσι κι έτσι είμαι ferro μου.Εδώ,στην προσπάθεια.

Αντε περιμένουμε νέα.
φιλάκια!!!

----------


## ferro

τελικά ξεκινάω εντυποδιανομή σε σταθερό σημείο(οχι πόρτα-πόρτα) το Σάββατο!
ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.....

----------


## justme

(Έχοντας διαβάσει και το διαγραμένο πόστ σου) μου έρχεται στο μυαλό η εγγλέζικη φράση
\"All good comes to those who (are patient enough to) wait\"

Καλή τύχη (και δεν εννοώ με τη δουλειά που βρήκες αλλά με το ότι αρχίζεις να αποκτάς τον έλεγχο που θέλεις πάνω στη ζωή σου)

----------


## ferro

να σαι καλά.
με έπιασε πάλι η φοβία μηπως δεν τα καταφερω εστω σε αυτη την τοσο ευκολη δουλεια και ξαναπια 5 κουτακια μπιρας(ειχα κανει αποχη απο το αλκοολ) για να ηρεμησω.μην με μαλωσετε.το αγχος μου δεν παλευεται...... :Frown:

----------


## ferro

τελικά ενώ ήταν να μοιράσω φυλλάδια 3 ώρες άντεξα μόνο τις δύο.
είχα και μια βλαμμένη επιτηρίτρια που μου μίλαγε απαίσια... :Frown: 
τεσπα...μια αρχή ήταν να αυτή.ένα μικρό βηματάκι.ξέφυγα από την πλήρη απραξία...συμφωνήσαμε με την ιδιοκτήτρια τελικά να μοιράζω 2 ώρες αν και την είδα να στραβώνει κάπως.ας ελπίσουμε να με κρατήσει...

----------


## ferro

τελικα θα παραιτηθω απο τα φυλλαδια.ισως παραιτηθω και απο την ιδια τη ζωη.η αδερφη μου(που πασχει απο σχιζοφρενεια) μου επιθιτεται συνεχωςτελευταια.ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ.ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ!!!

----------


## Dalia

ferro γιατί δεν άντεχες στα φυλλάδια?Τι σε ενοχλούσε?
Μην παραιτείσαι ρε συ..κρίμα είναι.Πήγες να κάνεις κάτι για να νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα.Γιατί να το αφήσεις κι αυτό?

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

οχι ferro ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!!μην παραιτησαι!!!!ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ερθουν καλυτερες μερες!!!!δες το κι εσυ!!!!παλεψε το!!!

----------


## ferro

παιδιά θα σας στεναχωρήσω αλλά παραιτήθηκα.
υπήραχαν πολλά προβλήματα σε αυτή τη δουλειά.
(πολυυυ μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου,πρωινο ξυπνημα στις 6 και έπρεπε να μιλάω σε αυτες που μοιραζα φυλλάδια συν του οτι ειχα μια ηλίθια επιτηριτρια)
οταν συνέλθω ψυχολογικα(επειδη ειμαι ψιλοσκατα τωρα) θα ψαξω κατι αλλο...

----------


## Dalia

Ok.Αν είναι να ψάξεις για κάτι άλλο καλά τότε.
Αρκεί να μην παραιτηθείς τελείως από την προσπάθεια όπως είπες χθες.

----------


## justme

Ferro υπάρχουν δύο είδη ανθρώπων
α) αυτοί που θέλουν αλλά (λόγω συγκεκριμένων καταστάσεων) δεν μπορούν (να κάνουν κάτι)
β) αυτοί που δεν θέλουν και χρησιμοποιούν σαν δικαιολογία της καταστάσεις για να πούν ότι δεν μπορούν

Επειδή ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι ανήκεις στην α κατηγορία σου εύχομαι δύναμη.
Α ναι και για τις μπύρες θέλω να σε μαλώσω......... (γιατί δεν κέρασες καμία.......)

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Ferro υπάρχουν δύο είδη ανθρώπων
> α) αυτοί που θέλουν αλλά (λόγω συγκεκριμένων καταστάσεων) δεν μπορούν (να κάνουν κάτι)
> β) αυτοί που δεν θέλουν και χρησιμοποιούν σαν δικαιολογία της καταστάσεις για να πούν ότι δεν μπορούν
> 
> Επειδή ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι ανήκεις στην α κατηγορία σου εύχομαι δύναμη.
> Α ναι και για τις μπύρες θέλω να σε μαλώσω......... (γιατί δεν κέρασες καμία.......)


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Ok.Αν είναι να ψάξεις για κάτι άλλο καλά τότε.
> Αρκεί να μην παραιτηθείς τελείως από την προσπάθεια όπως είπες χθες.


οχι νταλια μου δεν θα παραιτηθω απο την προσπάθεια.
απλα περιμενω να ανακτησω τις δυναμεις μου γιατι ειμαι στα down μου παλι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> γιατι ειμαι στα down μου παλι.


σε λιγο θα εισαι μια χαρα...
για κοψε εξω μια βολτουλα, τιγκα στη λιακαδα ειναι βρε.

 :Smile: 

ΥΓ τι να πω και εγω που ειμαι κλειδαμπαρωμενος....

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Ok.Αν είναι να ψάξεις για κάτι άλλο καλά τότε.
> Αρκεί να μην παραιτηθείς τελείως από την προσπάθεια όπως είπες χθες.
> 
> ...


Ok..Εύχομαι να ανέβεις σύντομα.Και μην απογοητεύεσαι.Θα τις ξαναβρείς τις δυνάμεις σου.Το ξέρω καλά αυτό το πάνω-κάτω.Κουράγιο!

----------


## ferro

παιδια εχω πεσει πολυ.
νοιωθω ανικανη για το πιο απλο πραγμα.
ολη μερα καπνιζω και ειμαι νετ.
δεν αντεχω να εργαστω.
δεν μπορω να εργαστω.(σε αυτη τη φαση).
οδηγουμαι καθημερινα στην αυτολυπηση.
χθες εκανα το σφαλμα παλι και ηπια πολυ.
εγινα κομματια και μετα ημουν παλι στο τσακ να παω στα επειγοντα.ενοιωθα φριχτα....

----------


## Winston_man

φερρο γεια σου, εχουμε καιρο να τα πούμε. Λυπαμαι που αισθανεσαι ετσι. Εχεις ερθει σε επικοινωνια με τον γιατρο σου καθολου να του πεις πως αισθανεσαι? Δεν νομιζω το αλκοολ να σε βοηθησει παντως.  :Wink:

----------


## Dalia

ferro μου θα ανέβεις πάλι.Μην αγχώνεσαι.Ετσι γίνεται,το έχω συνηθίσει πια.Πέφτουμε,πιάνουμε πάτω και μετά ανεβαίνουμε πάλι.Υπομονή.
Αλλά μην πίνεις και το κάνεις χειρότερο από ότι είναι.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> ferro μου θα ανέβεις πάλι.Μην αγχώνεσαι.Ετσι γίνεται,το έχω συνηθίσει πια.Πέφτουμε,πιάνουμε πάτο και μετά ανεβαίνουμε πάλι.Υπομονή.
> Αλλά μην πίνεις και το κάνεις χειρότερο από ότι είναι.

----------


## Dalia

ferro μου θα ανέβεις πάλι.Μην αγχώνεσαι.Ετσι γίνεται,το έχω συνηθίσει πια.Πέφτουμε,πιάνουμε πάτο και μετά ανεβαίνουμε πάλι.Υπομονή.
Αλλά μην πίνεις και το κάνεις χειρότερο από ότι είναι.

----------


## Dalia

ferro μου θα ανέβεις πάλι.Μην αγχώνεσαι.Ετσι γίνεται,το έχω συνηθίσει πια.Πέφτουμε,πιάνουμε πάτο και μετά ανεβαίνουμε πάλι.Υπομονή.
Αλλά μην πίνεις και το κάνεις χειρότερο από ότι είναι.

----------


## Dalia

Σορρυ κατα λάθος το έστειλα πολλές φορές.Δεν υπάρχει πια το edit?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> φερρο γεια σου, εχουμε καιρο να τα πούμε. Λυπαμαι που αισθανεσαι ετσι. Εχεις ερθει σε επικοινωνια με τον γιατρο σου καθολου να του πεις πως αισθανεσαι? Δεν νομιζω το αλκοολ να σε βοηθησει παντως.


ναι winston μου το χω πει στην γιατρο μου(ξαναγυρισα στην παλια γιατρο αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπως την αλλαξω παλι) αλλα αντι να μου αυξησει τα φαρμακα μου τα μειωσε.ετσι εκρινε οτι επρεπε να γινει.δεν συμφωνω αλλα τεσπα.
εσυ πως εισαι?
επιασες τελικα δουλεια στα goodys?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> ferro μου θα ανέβεις πάλι.Μην αγχώνεσαι.Ετσι γίνεται,το έχω συνηθίσει πια.Πέφτουμε,πιάνουμε πάτο και μετά ανεβαίνουμε πάλι.Υπομονή.
> Αλλά μην πίνεις και το κάνεις χειρότερο από ότι είναι.


απλα βρε νταλια μου κουραστηκα τρομερα απο αυτα τα συνεχη πανω-κατω...
για το ποτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
μου λειπει τρομερα αλλα δεν θα ξαναπιω.

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> εσυ πως εισαι?
> επιασες τελικα δουλεια στα goodys?


Δεν με πηρανε τηλεφωνο ποτε... Ισως και να με ανακουφισε κατα βαθος αυτο...

----------


## Dalia

Είναι πολύ κουραστικά,το ξέρω.Κι εμένα με έχουν κουράσει πολύ και κάθε φορά που πέφτω λέω ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο και δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω πάλι.Αλλά τουλάχιστον ας ελπίσουμε και ας προσπαθούμε τα διαστήματα που είμαστε πάνω να κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να είναι περισσότερα από τα διαστήματα που είμαστε κάτω.

----------


## matrix30

me ti douleia ti ta kanoume re paides,de mporo me tipota ntrepome na bgo apto spiti,oles oi sxeseis mou eginan cyber

----------


## deleted_member

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης*

----------


## CeliaM

matrix30, σε παρακαλώ μη χρησιμοποιείς γκρήκλις.

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ledzep

Και τελικά το ίντερνετ ίσως και να είναι το μεγαλύτερος εχθρός των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων. Γιατί αν matrix30 δεν είχες την επιλογή της cyber επικοινωνίας ,ίσως να προσπαθούσες περισσότερο να ξεπεράσεις τον εαυτό σου ....και εσύ και εγώ και όλοι μας. . .Αλλά με το ίντερνετ έχουμε την ψευδαίσθηση ότι επικοινωνούμε ....ενώ στην ουσία είναι σα να μιλάμε με τον τοίχο.

----------


## Manos88

ledzep, δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι. Πολλά άτομα βρίσκουν παρηγοριά στο ίντερνετ και με τον καιρό αποκτούν την δύναμη να ξαναβγούν στον έξω κόσμο. Όταν έχεις καεί από τις σχέσεις σου, το ίντερνετ είναι κάτι σαν νοσοκομείο... μπαίνεις μέσα, σου περιποιούνται τα εγκαύματα και μετά παίρνεις εξιτήριο... είναι και άλλοι βέβαια που πεθαίνουν μέσα στο νοσοκομείο. Συμβαίνουν αυτά... και ειδικά σε εγκαύματα 4ου βα8μού.

----------


## imagine

Εμένα πάντως με βοήθησε να εκφράζω τις επιθυμίες μου χωρίς ενοχές και ντροπές. Στο pc και σε αγνώστους ήταν πιο εύκολο και σιγά σιγά βρήκα το δρόμο να το κάνω και face to face...

Βέβαια για κάποιους μήνες είχα πεσει στη λούμπα της ταύτισης ιντερνετικής και πραγματικής ζωής, αλλά ξεπεράστηκε

----------


## Manos88

ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ imagine...

----------


## Dimitra23

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ,ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΑ ΚΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΕΓΩΙΣΤΕΣ....ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ...ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ.....

----------


## ledzep

Βεβαίως. Έτσι είναι ...Αλλά το κυριότερο είναι η ανωνυμία...και ότι όταν λέμε ανοιχτά τα προβλήματα μας, δε μας απασχολεί το πως θα μας βλέπουν αυτοί που ξέρουν τις αδυναμίες μας, γιατί πολυ απλά δεν μας βλέπουν.

Εντάξει, στην τελική προσφέρει και κάτι καλό το ίντερνετ ,απλά θέλει προσοχή να μην πέσουμε στην παγίδα της ταυτοποίησης με τον έξω κόσμο όπως προανέφερε ο/η φίλος/η μας imagine :Smile:

----------


## Manos88

Δήμητρα, εγώ νομίζω ότι η συμπεριφορά σου στο ίντερνετ είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με την συμπεριφορά σου έξω. Δηλαδή όταν είσαι εγωϊστής στην ζωή θα είσαι και εγωϊστής στο φόρουμ. Όταν είσαι χαζός το ίδιο, κτλ κτλ. Έτσι κρατούνται οι ισσοροπίες... αλλιώς εφόσον θέλουμε ΟΛΟΙ κάποιον να ακούσει τα προβλήματα μας, πρέπει αυτός ο κάποιος να μην είναι εγωϊστής. Συνεπώς εάν ήμασταν όλοι εγωϊστές δεν θα είχαμε κάποιον να μας ακούσει... και όμως έχουμε. Πολύ απλά γιατί οι ρόλοι των ανθρώπων δεν αλλάζουν στο ίντερνετ... μερικοί προσπαθούν να προσποιηθούν όμως αυτοί οι μερικοί προσποιούνται πάντα στην ζωή τους... ίσως στο ίντερνετ ο ρόλος τους να είναι ευκολότερος.

----------


## Dimitra23

ΜΑΝΟ ΜΟΥ,ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΩ,ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΗΣΩ...Η ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ \'\'ΕΞΩ\'\' ΚΟΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΟΥ,ΔΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΣΟΥ...

----------


## ledzep

Και σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την Δήμητρα. Είναι εντελώς προφανές αυτό, εφόσον μπορώ και έχω αναπτύξει μακροχρόνιες σχέσης συχνής επικοινωνίας με ανθρώπους μέσω ίντερνετ ενώ παράλληλα δυσκολεύομαι απίστευτα να το καταφέρω στον έξω κόσμο.

----------


## Manos88

Δεν είπα αυτό δήμητρα. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις μια καλή κουβέντα με ολόκληρη την διαδικασία του να κρατάς κάποιον κοντά σου. Εκτός και αν στην ζωή σου, με μια απλή κουβέντα μπορείς και παρηγορείς ανθρώπους... Στο ίντερνετ είπα είναι ευκολότερος ο ρόλος του καθένα. Δηλαδή είναι πιο εύκολο, στο ίντερνετ, να είσαι εγωϊστής και να μιλάς συνέχεια για σένα... όμως αυτός που σε ακούει εάν (σύμφωνα με την θεωρία σου ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΓΩΪΣΤΕΣ) ήταν πραγματικά εγωϊστής θα σου λεγε ένα ναι ναι σε καταλαβαίνω και πάμε μετά στα δικά μου... Στην ζωή αυτό δεν είναι καθημερινότητα;;;; Πόσες ιστορίες υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα \"κατανόησης\" και σάπιας φιλίας; ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ. Απλά στην ζωή αργείς να \"καταλάβεις\" τον εγωϊστή και όταν τον καταλάβεις, έχεις ήδη επενδύσει σε σε αυτόν με αποτέλεσμα όταν πραγματικά δεις τι άτομο ήταν, θα είναι αργά και θα χεις ήδη πληγωθεί. Στο ίντερνετ η επένδυση είναι ηλεκτρονικής φύσεως και απλά κατεβάζεις τον διακόπτη.

Λοιπόν, ενώ εδώ μέσα ίσως να μην μπορεί κάποιος σε αγγίξει και ίσως να μην σου προσφέρει την παρηγοριά του έξω κόσμου, όμως επίσης δεν θα σε πληγώσει και ποτέ τόσο πολύ. Επιφανειακές οι σχέσεις βέβαια, που όμως λειτουργούν σε μερικά άτομα και όταν δεις πόσα άτομα έχουν παντρευτεί(!!!!) από το ίντερνετ θα φρικάρεις. Ίσως για μερικούς το ίντερνετ είναι μια απλή ψευδαίσθηση για να ικανοποιούν τον εγωϊσμό τους. Τέτοιου είδους άτομα όμως δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι η ίδια τους η ΙΔΕΑ για τον δικό τους εαυτό είναι μια ψευδαίσθηση και αυτό τους οδήγησε να μπούν εδώ μέσα και να συνεχίσουν τον ρόλο του εγωϊστή. Ο εγωϊσμός τους οδήγησε εδώ αλλά η ψευδαίσθηση του ότι \"οι άλλοι φταίνε\", \"απλά έχω πολλά προβλήματα\" κρατεί γερά και εδώ μέσα και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν ακόμη καταλάβει ΓΙΑΤΙ μπήκαν εδώ μέσα. Το ξέρω καλά γιατί και γω έτσι είμαι.

----------


## ledzep

Ένας σημαντικός λόγος αποτυχίας της πραγματικής ζωής απο την ζωή εδώ στο διαδίκτυο νομίζω πως είναι οτι δεν βγάζουμε τόσο εύκολα τον αληθινό μας ευατό έξω οσο εδώ μέσα. Είτε είμαστε εγωιστές είτε είναι οι άλλοι εγωιστες...δεν έχει τόση σημασία. Εκει έρχεται και βοηθάει το διαδίκτυο ώστε να εκφραστούμε πιο ελεύθερα και να δοκιμάζουμε τον εαυτό μας χωρίς σημαντικές συνέπειες/επιπτώσεις στην \'πραγματική\' ζωη.

----------


## Manos88

ledzep, η αποτυχία εκλαμβάνεται από τον καθένα μας διαφορετικά... αποτυχία στην πραγματική ζωή; δηλαδή; εγώ π.χ. δεν θεωρώ ότι θα είμαι αποτυχημένος αν στα 40 μου δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη οικογένεια ή αν δεν έχω βγάλει λεφτά. Αυτά τα δύο μου είναι αδιάφορα όμως σε μια τεράστια μερίδα ατόμων, αυτά τα δύο αποτελούν λόγους ύπαρξης... 

Άρα με το \"αποτυχία στην πραγματική ζωή\" τι εννοείς; ΚΑΠΟΥ θα αποτύχεις και ένας υπολογιστής δεν νομίζω να είναι η αιτία.

----------


## imagine

Όμως παιδιά ισχύει και το ανάποδο...γνωρίζω ανθρώπους που πλασάρονται στο διαδίκτυο όπως θα θελαν να είναι και όχι όπως πραγματικά είναι, προς ικανοποίηση εγωισμού και προσωπικών απωθημένων.. πχ είμαι χοντρή και κακάσχημη και πλασάρομαι ως θεογκομενάρα απολαμβάνοντας το θαυμασμό που μου έλειψε στην πραγματική ζωή. Ή είμαι καταπιεσμένος παντρεμένος που η γυναίκα μου μου χει βάλει τα 2 πόδια σ ένα παπούτσι και δεν τη χωρίζω γιατί είμαι φτωχός, εκείνη έχει τα λεφτά και βαριέμαι να ζοριστώ, και στο νετ το παίζω ο άντρας ο πολλά βαρύς ... χιλιάδες τέτοιοι στο νετ

----------


## kater1na

To internet σε κάποιον που έχει τάση προς τον εθίσμο μπορεί να γίνει εθιστικό, σε κάποιον που έχει τη τάση να φοράει προσωπείο θα γίνει ένα έυκολο μέσο για αυτό το σκοπό, σε κάποιον που ψάχνει σεξουαλικές εμπειρίες θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για ψωνιστήρι, σε κάποιον που χρειάζεται συμπαράσταση θα το χρησιμοποιήσει προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση, σε κάποιον που αναζητά γνώση θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για έρευνα, σε κάποιον που το βλεπει σα μέσο διασκέδασης θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για να βρει μουσικη ή videos και ουτω κάθ\'εξης. Όσοι διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι υπάρχουν και έξω τόσοι διαφορετικοί ανθρωποι υπάρχουν και στο internet και τρόποι/λόγοι χρήσεις του.

----------


## Manos88

εννοείται ρε συ imagine εμείς όμως μιλάμε για άτομα που μπαίνουν για παρηγοριά όπως αυτοί με κατάθλιψη και με διπολική διαταραχή που είναι και το βασικό στοιχείο του θέματος. Μιλάμε για άτομα που ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να πουν το πρόβλημά τους... άτομα που δείχνουν ποιοι είναι... αυτό που λες εσύ είναι τελείως άλλη περίπτωση.

+1000 Kater1na.

----------


## imagine

Βγήκα λιγάκι εκτός θέματος, δεκτόν, λάθος μου.
Το ανέφερα απλώς επειδή είναι η συνήθης πρακτική των χρηστών που συνομιλούν. Επίσης δεν λέω ότι γίνεται πάντα συνειδητά. Δλδ, κάποιος έχει ανάγκη την αναγνώριση που δεν του παρέχεται στην πραγματική ζωή και τη λαμβάνει μέσω νετ. Δεν αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημά του αλλά προσποιείται πως είναι κάποιος άλλος χωρίς αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Σε άτομα που ψάχνουν στήριγμα και βοήθεια, τις περισσότερες φορές το νετ λειτουργεί θετικά

----------


## Manos88

imagine, ακόμα και αυτός δεν θα κοροϊδεύει τον εαυτό του για πάντα. θα πάρει δυνάμεις από το ίντερνετ και μετά θα ξαναγυρίσει πίσω στην ζωή του για να μπορέσει να την φτιάξει... πολλά άτομα θα έκαναν κακό είτε στον εαυτό τους είτε σε άλλους εάν δεν υπήρχε το ίντερνετ να μπουν ώστε είτε να προσποιηθούν όπως λες και συ κάποιον άλλον είτε να βρουν παρηγοριά...

----------


## imagine

Εδώ είναι το θέμα που ήθελα να θίξω. Αυτός που προσποιείται, παίρνει δυνάμεις για ν αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματική ζωή ή βολεύεται με την διαδικτυακή και δεν προσπαθεί??? Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## imagine

Όμως το θέμα είναι η διπολική διαταραχή και δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω να εκθέτω άσχετες σκέψεις εδώ πέρα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να πω και ένα τελευταίο άσχετο? (σόρι).

Όποιος λέει ψέμματα, όχι μόνο στο νετ, αλλά γενικότερα για τον εαυτότου, το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να μισεί ακόμη περισσότερο την πραγματικότητα του, ακριβώς γιατί δεν την αποδέχεται.
Οπότε μιλάμε για την απόλυτη δυστυχία.
Όσο για την επιτυχία, Μάνο88, έχεις δίκιο. Επιτυχία δεν είναι αυτά που σου σερβίρει η κοινωνία προκειμένου να μπεις στον όχλο, αλλά το να ζεις έτσι όπως σε κάνει ευτυχισμένο.....

----------


## Manos88

Θεοφανία, δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα που στην πραγματική τους ζωή να είναι απόλυτα ειλικρινής και στο νετ να είναι υποκριτές. Τουλάχιστον από την δική μου εμπειρία, δεν ξέρω κανέναν. Ασυνείδητα καθένας μας είναι εδώ μέσα ότι είναι και απέξω... νομίζω...

imagine, το thread είναι για την διπολική διαταραχή όμως το εξιδανικεύσαμε σε αυτήν την περιθωριοποίηση που πολλά άτομα με διπολική διαταραχή βιώνουν με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν επαφή με τον έξω κόσμο και να χρησιμοποιούν το ίντερνετ ως υποκατάστατο αυτού. Άρα νομίζω μπορείς να εκθέσεις σκέψεις σου σχετικά με το θέμα...

Αυτός που προσποιείται νομίζω αργά ή γρήγορα θα το καταλάβει και θα αλλάξει τακτική. Αν όχι έχει χάσει το παιχνίδι. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ.

----------


## PSYCHOANS

Άς μην δαιμονοποιούμε το ίντερνετ.....Θα συμφωνήσω και με τον Μάνο και την Κατερίνα....Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι μια εναλλακτική προσέγγιση ενός μέρους της πραγματικότητας και άρα μια επιλεκτική προσέγγιση ( φιλτραρισμένη απ τους φραγμούς που επιβάλλει το ίδιο το νέτ) αυτής.Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να μας έχει σε μια στασιμότητα (αποφεύγω την εξωτερική πραγματικότητα και επιλέγω μόνο την φιλτραρισμένη πραγματικότητα του νέτ) αλλά μπροστά στο πλεονέκτημα της όποιας επικοινωνίας μας χαρίζει ή πληροφόρησης....νομίζω ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μικρότερης σημασίας.

Βεβαίως μέσα στο νέτ θα μπούνε διάφορες προσωπικότητες και κάθε μια απο αυτές θα εκφράσει την ιδιαιτερότητα της.Ωστόσο ακόμα και αν δεν υπήρχε το νετ η ιδιατερότητα αυτή πάλι θα έβρισκε τρόπο να εκφραστεί και ούτως ή άλλως εκφράζεται και στην εξωτερική πραγματικότητα.Ά ςτο δούμε λοιπόν σαν ένα μέσο έκφρασης και μόνο και τίποτα παραπάνω.....Ο λόγος που εκφραζόμαστε έτσι όπως εκφραζόμαστε είναι πολύ βαθύτερα και μακρύτερα απ το ίντερνετ.Άν κάποιος λχ βρίζει συνέχεια όταν μιλάει (ανεξήγητα χωρίς προφανή λόγο) δεν θα λέγαμε ποτέ ότι φταίει η γλώσσα του ή το στόμα του γι αυτό.Σίγουρα θα κάναμε κάποιους συλλογισμούς σχετικούς με το περιβάλλον(εμπειρίες) που μεγάλωσε,τις ιδιατερότητες του ψυχισμού του και πως αυτά αλληλεπιδρούν μεταξύ τους.Άν του κόβαμε τη γλώσσα....την επιθετικότητα αυτή μπορεί να την εξέφραζε με άλλους τρόπους πχ με άφωνες κραυγές ή με επιθετικές κινήσεις.Την επιθετικότητα αυτή την γεννάει το \"μέσα του\" και αυτή εκδηλώνεται με όποιο μέσο της είναι πρόσφορο.

----------


## Kleiw

Ωραίο θέμα πιάσατε . Αλλα δεν μπορεις να το συμπεράνεις απο τον τίτλο .
Υπάρχουν άτομα , που νιώθουν μεγαλύτερο θάρρος να εκφραστούν στο νετ απο οτι στην πραγματική ζωή .
Ισως να μην είσαι και έτοιμος για το μεγάλο βήμα της πραγματικής ζωής και να είναι ενα στάδιο προσωμοίωσης της πραγματικότητας και πειραματισμού .
Ισως ειδικά σε αυτό το χώρο , ξέροντας οτι μπορείς να περιμένεις κατανόηση , να είναι πιο εύκολο να ανοιχτείς .
Στο κάτω - κατω αν κατι παει στραβά , απλά εξαφανίζεσαι και δεν χρειάζεται να βιώνεις τις συναισθηματικές συνέπειες καθημερινά .

Λίγες σκέψεις ..........

Βέβαια συμφωνώ και με την Κατερινα ...... η ποικιλία υπάρχει ........

----------


## PSYCHOANS

Σωστά Κλειώ.....και αυτό που αναφέρεις έχει μια θετική απόχρωση....

----------


## maria...

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι οσο περνω το αντιψυχωτικο μου(ζυπρεξα) δεν εχω φοβο να παω στο αλλο ακρο.




τι ενοεις στο αλλο ακρο?

----------

